# First Kiss



## bound for mexico (Oct 17, 2005)

I'm 20, but it happened. I didn't think it would.


----------



## Melatonin (Feb 8, 2005)

Congrats! So what was it like? My first kiss sucked.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

:banana :banana :banana 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Congratulations, Bound for Mexico! :boogie :boogie :boogie.

:hide still waiting for that myself .....


----------



## gejj (Jun 10, 2005)

congrats! thats great


----------



## theturtle (Nov 24, 2005)

Hey that's great! Who is that person you kissed? your new significant other? :banana


----------



## quietpond (May 2, 2006)

Congrats! 

First kisses, even when you're dating someone new and it your first with them can be awkward and have bad timing and such. It takes a while to become "good" with someone.

Hope yours was great!


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

Details, man. We need details!


----------



## ACAC (Nov 11, 2003)

:banana


----------



## GaryUranga (Apr 22, 2006)

Ive kissed girls before but havent had my real first kiss yet, like it was theese 2 girls who jokingly kissed me both at once, but that doesnt count..


----------



## bound for mexico (Oct 17, 2005)

It was a little strange. We'd had some beers and a tequila shot and were watching a dvd. He put his arm around me and pretty soon I turned my head and, well... you know the story. A long, slightly awkward but mostly okay french kiss ensued. We both had wicked beer and garlic breath. Then I put my head on his shoulder and said, "Hey, you know what? That was my first kiss." And a few minutes later, we kissed again.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

Aw, sweet


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

Cool


----------



## skigirl81 (Nov 12, 2004)

awwww. that's so cute!


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

bound for mexico said:


> Then I put my head on his shoulder and said, "Hey, you know what? That was my first kiss." And a few minutes later, we kissed again.


How sweet


----------



## GaryUranga (Apr 22, 2006)

I think the part with the beer+garlic breath is the cutest of all 

jkjk, well done


----------

